# Bell's Brews now available in Central Florida!!!



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank GOD! Loaded up on Two Hearted Ale and Oberon Ale, which is probably the best summer brew I've ever had. Meanwhile, the folks visited from Ohio last week, and dad brought me two cases of the Great Lakes Brewery's last seasonal brew (and perhaps my favorite domestically made micro brew), Conway's Irish Ale. My girlfriend is pissed becuase half our fridge is full of beer, but I'm in heaven! Just bought the MLB.tv package, and now I can relax on the balcony with baseball, great beers, and great smokes. Too bad the real world keeps interupting my tranquility.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

I hear ya brother. Bell's makes some top notch stuff. Their stouts are unmatched and Two Hearted is probably my favorite beer overall. We get it here in VA but mainly in Northern VA. Us down on the peninsula either have to drive a couple hours or take what bit trickles down here.


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

sepia5 said:


> Thank GOD! Loaded up on Two Hearted Ale and Oberon Ale, which is probably the best summer brew I've ever had. Meanwhile, the folks visited from Ohio last week, and dad brought me two cases of the Great Lakes Brewery's last seasonal brew (and perhaps my favorite domestically made micro brew), Conway's Irish Ale.


If you ever want to share a beer (and a cigar) I always have a well stocked cellar. These are the last pics I took of my cellar (aka my closet): http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Sadly, the Great Lakes Barrel Aged Blackout Stout is gone.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

JRedner said:


> These are the last pics I took of my cellar (aka my closet): http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Nice looking beer cellar, see some of my favs there. :dr :dr :dr


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

Good for you, as I found that the Fort Lauderdale area was distinctly void of good beer (aside from a nice little German bar). 
Too bad you can't Michigan's best- Founders.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

nortmand said:


> Good for you, as I found that the Fort Lauderdale area was distinctly void of good beer (aside from a nice little German bar).
> Too bad you can't Michigan's best- Founders.


I second that EL buddy! By the way, is Harper's any good? not 21 til May...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Bleedingshrimp said:


> I hear ya brother. Bell's makes some top notch stuff. Their stouts are unmatched and Two Hearted is probably my favorite beer overall. We get it here in VA but mainly in Northern VA. Us down on the peninsula either have to drive a couple hours or take what bit trickles down here.


Really? Never even heard of it. Now that I know they sell it up here, I'm might go on a hunt this afternoon.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

sepia5 said:


> Thank GOD! Loaded up on Two Hearted Ale and Oberon Ale, which is probably the best summer brew I've ever had. Meanwhile, the folks visited from Ohio last week, and dad brought me two cases of the Great Lakes Brewery's last seasonal brew (and perhaps my favorite domestically made micro brew), Conway's Irish Ale. My girlfriend is pissed becuase half our fridge is full of beer, but I'm in heaven! Just bought the MLB.tv package, and now I can relax on the balcony with baseball, great beers, and great smokes. Too bad the real world keeps interupting my tranquility.


Picked up some Oberon Ale this morning on base, and it has been chilling all day. Poured some in my favorite mug a few minutes ago, and found it to be very crisp and refreshing! As advertised, tastes very much like a fresh summer brew. As a matter of fact, my wife came home and took a sip and said "Hey, that's pretty good!" I was in shock as she doesn't like drinking, and really doesn't like domestic beers at all! I think I found a winner. Thanks for the tip and I'm gonna keep my eye opened for the Two Hearted! :tu


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Picked up some Oberon Ale this morning on base, and it has been chilling all day. Poured some in my favorite mug a few minutes ago, and found it to be very crisp and refreshing! As advertised, tastes very much like a fresh summer brew. As a matter of fact, my wife came home and took a sip and said "Hey, that's pretty good!" I was in shock as she doesn't like drinking, and really doesn't like domestic beers at all! I think I found a winner. Thanks for the tip and I'm gonna keep my eye opened for the Two Hearted! :tu


Two hearted is great, my cousin just got married Saturday and had a keg of that(that half barrel musta been $150+!) and also New Holland Zoomer (summer wheat ale)


----------

